# Thinking about a 5th wheel.... HELP!



## eesmike

This is all new to me, I know nothing about 5th wheels. I do know this, I saw some really nice ones at an RV show earlier this year, and I'm thinking about getting one.

There are countless manufactures, and yes I know, you get what you pay for.

I am looking for one that will hold up in the salty air of the TX coast. This 5th wheel will serve as a "fish camp". I don't mind spending more money for quality, durability, long lasting, etc.

If you could help me by giving me names of some of the most reputable manufactures I would appreciate it.

I'm also in the San Antonio area, so would also love to hear who the most reputable dealer in this area is.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Scout177

It would be worth the trip to PPL in Houston or New Braunfels. They sell travel trailers, 5th wheels, and motor homes on consignment. They have all makes on their lot. You can also look online. They have pictures, cost and descriptions. Just google PPL. Top of the line and down are IMHO: New Horizon, Mobile Suites, Sanibel, Hitchhiker, Cameo, and Redwood. Some good ones on down the list too. Most makes have web sites with construction explanations, pictures, etc. Any specific questions you can PM me or email.


----------



## mas360

The one that would hold up against harsh elements is the Airstream. It is all aluminum including the roof. It's built like an airplane. Most, if not all, other trailers have rubber roof and either fiberglass or corrugated aluminum skin. I don't know if Airstream has a 5th wheel or not. My deer camp is a 30 plus years old Airstream. It has never leaked.


----------



## eesmike

Thank you gentlemen, I will look at the manufacturers you mentioned.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

PPL is great for used RVs. Check the roof out though, look for patches, old cracked caulk, etc. Also look good for any of the dreaded Delamination on sides. Friend bought a camper that had a minor delam that turned into major delam from leak on roof.


----------



## sargentmajor

Holiday Rambler....Hitchiker....Cardinal.....Cameo


----------



## millertym_1978

*5th wheel*

Cedar Creek made by Forrest River


----------



## Pilot281

sargentmajor said:


> Holiday Rambler....Hitchiker....Cardinal.....Cameo


Good suggestions!(in that order) I also see a lot of Big Horns around. Don't know if they're any good, but you'd think they're giving them away.


----------



## Don Smith

A friend just bought a Lifestyles. Think it might be made by the folks that made Carriage. Really great looking fiver. Full wall slide, upgraded kitchen area, auto leveling, and a host of other goodies. As far as one that will hold up in salty air, they don't make it yet. It requires lots of maintenance to keep the rust at bay. Even the aluminum skinned ones get corrosion at times. The other guys made good suggestions about going to PPL and looking at all the brands. If you buy used, sometimes you can get a like new unit at a really good price. These things have a big depreciation in the first year. It's a good plan to let someone else take that hit. Good luck and if you have specific questions, PM me.


----------



## FLAT FISHY

Get on RV .NET anything you wish to find out is on there...

PS make sure you have time to kill I got lost in there for 3 days once
Jayco has always been the best in my books for the dollar....


----------



## rlw

One thing to think about since it's a fish camp is sleeping arangements, most 5'th wheels have fewer beds than a comparable bumper pull. That's all I've got for ya, all the above coments are right on. Good luck. I actually bought my first trailer from PPL they checked it out for 48 hours and found a crack in the black water tank which the previous owner paid to have fixed, something I probably would have found out too late.


----------



## Archer

Always good advice to look around but I have found that whatever is being sold on that particular lot is always the â€œtop of the lineâ€. For the SA/Austin area Crestview is the authorized dealer for Jayco and Keystone which are usually the top 2 sellers nationwide. Others can sell anything used but for new you are stuck with them or travel to the coast or Dallas/Houston areas.

I have spent the last 3-4 years researching campers and IMHO Jayco is hands down the best for the money. Good solid construction, excellent tank capacities and nice amenities. When walking through the different brands and models you can see the difference in things like the cabinet construction, counters etc. I know for a fact that they are well built from having mine totaled out last spring. I was rear ended by an F-350 towing a goose neck fuel trailer, traffic was doing 30-35 in the rain and he was still running around 80. He caved in the back end of the trailer about a foot, flexed it forward far enough to drive my kayak through the front wall (2â€™) and twist the receiver beyond repair, and the whole thing shifted out of square top to bottom but that was it. Any camper without the solid I-beam frame of a Jayco would have been an accordion. 

We are looking at replacing the TT with a fifth wheel Eagle or Premier because of the added amenities and the fiberglass sides. There are other high quality manufacturers out there that have nice models but the prices are much higher as well.


----------



## redexpress

I would research what you can't see. They all try to make them look pretty. Dig through their websites for framing construction. Most folks want aluminum framing these days. Some will have aluminum framing but wood rafters. I just got a Keystone Cougar with aluminum framing and galvanized steel roof rafters. Definitely not "top of the line", but I thought it was OK bang for the buck. Like others said, a tongue pull usually has more sleeping capacity than a 5th wheel.


----------



## MikeS2942

I've got a Terry front living, it seems larger with the living room up on the 5th wheel to me. We really enjoys ours it is very comfortable and for about 8 months last year I stayed in it working. It never got to small for me.


----------



## LIONESS-270

ditto on ppl and mobile suites.....happy with both


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

After re-reading your op, you want one that will hold up in the salt air down on the coast. We just moved ours from Sargent last October. A trailer next to us, a Montana Fifth wheel, was down there a shorter time than ours and the trailer was ruined. It was a rust bucket. The entire under frame was rusted, springs, axles, hubs, lug nuts, wheels, hitch, steps, jacks, every screw head, propane tanks, and the Slide outs were stuck in the out position. Even the manual jack would not work. We were both down by the Y. Difference, I used about 6 cans of the HD Corrosion X green cans on all metal and red can on the wheels and painted screw heads. Also, I ran my slide out in and out every time we were there. Corrosion X works!! I did have a few areas of very minor rust, which I cleaned and repainted . You have to stay after it down on the coast.


----------



## CopanoCruisin

Also loads of info and reading at RV.net.................cC


----------



## StinkBait

You guys are replying to a thread that is over a year old.....


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

LOL, I better get som new cheater glasses, or maybe it was the Rummies! Anyway, this forum is so much fun we just got to reply blindly sometimes.


----------



## texas skiffaroo

StinkBait said:


> You guys are replying to a thread that is over a year old.....


Yes it is now that you point it out, but the responses were informative.


----------



## Z

any more corrosion protection tips?


----------

